# Been giving Humble 4.22 a try - anyone else



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

I decided to give Humble a try. I like Gummy, but it seems that development is shall we say pretty darn quiet. Some have said I'd be back - probably will but after two days now with Humble I've got it running pretty darn good. I didn't notice any speed difference between GBE and Humble. The browser issue with ep3ha was a bit of a pain, but I installed Firefox and took care of that problem. Biggest headache was creating a shortcut for the app drawer, found that stuff. Pretty slick - the boot animation is pretty cool I guess they stole it from ICS or something. Got Overclocking working with imo's 3.1 and phone is very snappy running at 1300mhz


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

So what response are you trying to elicit? I like Infinity. Especially the EP3 beta build.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Just seeing what folks are trying and how they like it. I am a firm believer in the concept that competition breads innovation. In the iMnotreallyaphone world there are two developers who don't push the limits. With the charge there are several different teams working on ROMs and Kernals and what not, they are all pushing each other to be better than the next guy or at least a little different. Humble 422 is Ep3 also. I'll try infinity next week. Just trying them all to see which I like best


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

well to be fair there is only a small handful to pick from right now. ive searched them all and landed on gummy 2.0 with the newest leaked radios. it seems to have the most options and is pretty darn close to aosp as we can get right now. hopefully cm7 will come so we have that option too in the near future.


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

I run Humble 4.22 coming from GummyCharged 2.0 GBE. I like them both. I definitely like the look of Gummy better, especially when themed with HoneyCharged. However, Humble's theme is still being worked on.

I have yet to try Infinity.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been running humble 422 for a while with no issues. TSM seems to be the main culprit for issues, which humble doesn't have. 
They didn't "steal" the boot animation.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> I've been running humble 422 for a while with no issues. TSM seems to be the main culprit for issues, which humble doesn't have.
> They didn't "steal" the boot animation.


TSM tools only causes hot boots for some. I have yet to see a single one with any build that has them. In short. Yes, TSM Tools causes hot boots, no it doesn't effect everyone.


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

TSM caused hot boots for me so I've been ruuning Humble until that's fixed. Pretty decent and stable


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> TSM tools only causes hot boots for some. I have yet to see a single one with any build that has them. In short. Yes, TSM Tools causes hot boots, no it doesn't effect everyone.


And your point is?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried the infinity beta and Humble I feel that Humble is more stable for me.
I am running it with the coredroid theme and it looks really nice.
I also am overclocked to 1.3 so its flying.


----------



## smooth3006 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> I tried the infinity beta and Humble I feel that Humble is more stable for me.
> I am running it with the coredroid theme and it looks really nice.
> I also am overclocked to 1.3 so its flying.


how can you overclock? i thought this wasn't possible with our current GB kernels.


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

smooth3006 said:


> how can you overclock? i thought this wasn't possible with our current GB kernels.


Pretty sure you can do it but you can't perma set it, i.e. you have to re input your settings every boot


----------



## flipdiddlin (Sep 17, 2011)

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> I tried the infinity beta and Humble I feel that Humble is more stable for me.
> I am running it with the coredroid theme and it looks really nice.
> I also am overclocked to 1.3 so its flying.


 How'd you flash the theme?

Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

"flipdiddlin said:


> How'd you flash the theme?
> 
> Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


Make sure you mount system on Hubble 422


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

"flipdiddlin said:


> How'd you flash the theme?
> 
> Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


Make sure you mount system in cwr on Hubble 422


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

humble is the most stable because there are virtually the least amount of mods in it...to me it looks like a themed stock rom with a few init.d scripts stuffed in

(does it even have reboot options in it?)

more roms are always better for the end user though, so its good to have options


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> humble is the most stable because there are virtually the least amount of mods in it...to me it looks like a themed stock rom with a few init.d scripts stuffed in
> 
> (does it even have reboot options in it?)
> 
> more roms are always better for the end user though, so its good to have options


It has a few AOSP apps borrowed from Kejar, and it's debloated, but other than that, it is mainly themed stock...which I don't mind. Froyo versions had reboot options, but he hasn't added them into GB version yet. I think they're coming, but low on his priority list. I really did like Infinity before it was a TSM rom, and I didn't mind Gummy in the RC phase, but as soon as they added TSM parts, they became too unstable for me. I was disappointed when imnuts annouced TSM parts was being added to his rom. We have such a limited number of roms out for this phone right now, and they're blending together as far as features go.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> humble is the most stable because there are virtually the least amount of mods in it...to me it looks like a themed stock rom with a few init.d scripts stuffed in
> 
> (does it even have reboot options in it?)
> 
> more roms are always better for the end user though, so its good to have options


Yes, we get it, Nitsuj, you feel a Rom is not a Rom unless it has TSM parts in it.....oh, I'm sorry, I meant a mod.

Its funny you admit that mods cause instability. For somebody who finds the need to continually espouse this rom is not a true rom unless it has a mod mantra (and doesn't even have a Charge), you don't instill much faith with your admission of instability. Why would I even want it then? Also, you go way out of your way to espouse this too much. Give it a rest will you?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

I have mine running at 1300mhz also. Using the paid version of Tegrak Overclock. With humble you have to rename the model attribute in build.prop (see over on XDA Cujo has the instructions). I get scores in the 2400's now where I was getting 1900 before.

I have had a few lock up issues between the radios and browser, not sure which is causing the problem, but last night seaching for something it hot booted on me - will have to watch that behavior. I'm still surprised how bad the GPS is. the only time it has worked like it should for me without a bunch of tools is GC FE2.0.

Oh well even the bionic isn't without fault, some of the same issues


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Yes, we get it, Nitsuj, you feel a Rom is not a Rom unless it has TSM parts in it.....oh, I'm sorry, I meant a mod.
> 
> Its funny you admit that mods cause instability. For somebody who finds the need to continually espouse this rom is not a true rom unless it has a mod mantra (and doesn't even have a Charge), you don't instill much faith with your admission of instability. Why would I even want it then? Also, you go way out of your way to espouse this too much. Give it a rest will you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Wait ... where did you get he ever disclaimed Humble as a ROM? Where did you get that he thinks it's not a true ROM unless it has tons of mods in it? He simply stated Humble has no mods, therefore is more stable than a ROM with more mods. It's good to have options for the end user, which is you. No wonder Developers don't want to come to the Charge. They come here and state simple point, and get insulted by morons like you ... I honestly wish there was a way for developers to block people like you from download their ROM's. I would place bets that people like you would end up being a lot nicer to developers like nitsuj17.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Wait ... where did you get he ever disclaimed Humble as a ROM? Where did you get that he thinks it's not a true ROM unless it has tons of mods in it? He simply stated Humble has no mods, therefore is more stable than a ROM with more mods. It's good to have options for the end user, which is you. No wonder Developers don't want to come to the Charge. They come here and state simple point, and get insulted by morons like you ... I honestly wish there was a way for developers to block people like you from download their ROM's. I would place bets that people like you would end up being a lot nicer to developers like nitsuj17.


Don't open your mouth unless you know what you're talking about. He's rambled on about this on twitter, fascinate forum's on xda, and has done it recently on the Charge forums on xda. Its no secret how he feels about danalo and Humble Roms. Now why don't you go and blindly kiss some more dev butt?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Don't open your mouth unless you know what you're talking about. He's rambled on about this on twitter, fascinate forum's on xda, and has done it recently on the Charge forums on xda. Its no secret how he feels about danalo and Humble Roms. Now why don't you go and blindly kiss some more dev butt?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Here's a better idea. Learn what you're talking about before opening your mouth. It's still a well known fact that Danalo hasn't built a ROM from base yet. He's STILL using 3 of the most important .apk's from Gummy. Sure it's only a few ... but it's the MAIN ones needed to compile a ROM. He's a kang'er and always will be. Enjoy staying on a ROM which is built from a ROM that has moved leaps and bounds ahead of the junk you currently use. So ... yes. I can see why he feels this way about Humble ROM. From someone who probably works in a fast food joint, I can't imagine you know what it would feel like if someone stole the work you spent hours of your personal time on.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Here's a better idea. Learn what you're talking about before opening your mouth. It's still a well known fact that Danalo hasn't built a ROM from base yet. He's STILL using 3 of the most important .apk's from Gummy. Sure it's only a few ... but it's the MAIN ones needed to compile a ROM. He's a kang'er and always will be. Enjoy staying on a ROM which is built from a ROM that has moved leaps and bounds ahead of the junk you currently use. So ... yes. I can see why he feels this way about Humble ROM. From someone who probably works in a fast food joint, I can't imagine you know what it would feel like if someone stole the work you spent hours of your personal time on.


Oh, my gosh. What intellectual dishonesty. You knew what I was talking about in my original post but played dumb and chose to attack me and defend nitsuj. Well, at least everybody on the forums can see you for what you are now.

I almost put you on ignore after I saw how you stalked fixxer around the forums. Now you are definitely on ignore.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> Here's a better idea. Learn what you're talking about before opening your mouth. It's still a well known fact that Danalo hasn't built a ROM from base yet. He's STILL using 3 of the most important .apk's from Gummy. Sure it's only a few ... but it's the MAIN ones needed to compile a ROM. He's a kang'er and always will be. Enjoy staying on a ROM which is built from a ROM that has moved leaps and bounds ahead of the junk you currently use. So ... yes. I can see why he feels this way about Humble ROM. From someone who probably works in a fast food joint, I can't imagine you know what it would feel like if someone stole the work you spent hours of your personal time on.


Danalo "kanged" from a rom light years ahead? Gummy is extremely buggy, not on ep3 and doesn't even have kejar developing for it really. 
Humble works better than gummy for me, so at least I can respect that he did something right.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Oh, my gosh. What intellectual dishonesty. You knew what I was talking about in my original post but played dumb and chose to attack me and defend nitsuj. Well, at least everybody on the forums can see you for what you are now.
> 
> I almost put you on ignore after I saw how you stalked fixxer around the forums. Now you are definitely on ignore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


What intellectual ignorance. Nitsuj17 was NOT attacking Humble. He stated that it was more stable, just had less options. That is not attacking it. It's stating facts. I hope everyone sees me for what I am. Someone that respects actual developers and doesn't support somebody like Danalo who steals others work. Have a nice day.



> Danalo "kanged" from a rom light years ahead? Gummy is extremely buggy, not on ep3 and doesn't even have kejar developing for it really.
> Humble works better than gummy for me, so at least I can respect that he did something right.


Yet another Danalo fanboi. Here's the REAL story behind Gummy and Kejar. Kejar sent jt his WORKING Charge to help with AOSP development. jt was supposed to send back the Charge with a bad ESN so Kejar can continue to develop Gummy. That hasn't happened. So how do you expect Kejar to develop for a phone he doesn't have? Fact: Danalo is a kang'er Fact: Gummy isn't being developed because the primary developer chose to help with development for AOSP. It IS still being worked on though Fact: You have absolutely no idea wtf you're talking about.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> What intellectual ignorance. Nitsuj17 was NOT attacking Humble. He stated that it was more stable, just had less options. That is not attacking it. It's stating facts. I hope everyone sees me for what I am. Someone that respects actual developers and doesn't support somebody like Danalo who steals others work. Have a nice day.


Dude, you call me a moron and yet you can't even follow a simple argument. I already told you that my post to Nitsuj was based on accumulative statements I've heard Nitsuj make on twitter and around the forums more than several times regarding how developers aren't "really" developing unless they put "mods" in their Roms (TSM parts, hint...hint). Some of these statements were made in general and some implied at Danalo's expense. My point is that I'm tired of hearing it whether they are jabs at Danalo or not, but if Danalo is such a kanger, why does Nitsuj find it necessary to make his statements known about "real" developers so much? In fact, its not just Danalo. TSM makes fun of other developers whom they think aren't really developing either. They constantly make fun of some Espresso Rom developer on the Fascinate too. I'm just tired of their hypocrisy. They claim how foul some of the people at xda are and yet they bad mouth and poke fun of others all the time. I'm tired of it. That and the need to post in any thread that has to do with other Roms just how wonderful TSM is.

You call me a fanboy and yet currently I have nitro's rom installed. I stand up for what I think is right and what is wrong. You stand up for nothing. Worse yet, you are even dishonest about it. You pretended like you didn't know what I was talking about when you first attacked me and then turned around and showed you knew exactly what I was talking about by attacking Danalo yourself.

I wasn't going to respond further, but I wanted my position left crystal clear before I pull out of this argument and ignore you once and for all.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Keep the drama off the forums. 
Thread closed.


----------

